# Mk3 puddle lights



## Padster72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Got a 2016 TTS and the standard puddle lights are a bit crap. Does anyone know how much Audi sell the Ring and Gecko lights for, or if there are some decent aftermarket replacements available for the 8S?

TIA


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can find the _quattro_ or 4 rings ones at around 85 EUR from ebay.de (asked me 110 eur @audi), or fake ones from aliexpress at much lower price, however I doubt they will illuminate more than std ones.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Padster72 said:


> Got a 2016 TTS and the standard puddle lights are a bit crap. Does anyone know how much Audi sell the Ring and Gecko lights for, or if there are some decent aftermarket replacements available for the 8S?
> 
> TIA


Have the official ring LED lights, they are quite bright but I would not pay list price for them it's silly.

Have a look on Aliexpress you'll be able to pick some up for a few quid.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

I got mine (4 rings type) off eBay for £5.99 inc post. Nothing wrong with them and fit perfectly.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I originally bought some "TTS" logo one from Ebay however after a short while I had one failure and the other one began to fade and the logo became distorted so I definitely wouldn't recommend buying cheap ones. I ended up buying a set of OEM Audi rings which have been faultless for 2 years now. So I guess _*you get what you pay for...*_


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

My fake ones have been fine for nearly 3 years now. One arrived faulty and was replaced without question by the AliExpress seller. In fact the sent me a complete new pair, so I now have a (so far) unneeded spare.

So while I'd agree you do get a *bit* of what you pay for with OEM, given the exorbitant price Audi are charging for these, and the fact at the end of the day they are just a bit of styling and not mechanically necessary for the correct functioning of the vehicle, not a price I thought was worth paying.

Basically my view was if they ever did stop working I could always go back to the factory fit non-logo versions. So far that hasn't been necessary, and I also can't see how, given the fact you are going to be projecting onto a less than ideal road/pavement surface probably 95% of the time, how any potential difference in image quality will really be noticeable. Of course you opinion on value for money may vary.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

The four rings lights look good but don't cast as much light as the standard ones.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yeah, true


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I have the b and o speaker leds but no puddle lights,


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very strange, as far as I know, std "plain" led puddle lights should be an OEM feature on any MK3


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

j77drs said:


> I have the b and o speaker leds but no puddle lights,


What is under your doors in the place where they should be?


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> very strange, as far as I know, std "plain" led puddle lights should be an OEM feature on any MK3


I don't have the puddle lights either.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

does your door trim has just a hole or the puddle light seat is really missing?


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

The boot card is moulded without puddle lights, the recess is there but no blanking plate or anything


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok
my S3 8L already had puddle lights as std in 2003.... cannot believe 20 years later they're missing on 40k£ car&#8230;


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Try these, genuine Audi from a dealer as well...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2649920783

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Very good. Didn't know they were discontinued. Only one left....


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't tink 4 rings and quattro LED lights are discontinued&#8230; they fits many models and still on Audi accessories page


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are mine fitted today well impressed for £20, and thats over dried mud and uneven grass on my driveway, not best surface but looks brill.


----------



## Padster72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Merlin C, where did you get those from?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Padster72 said:


> Merlin C, where did you get those from?


At £20 - eBay is my guess. This item maybe?
Or sub £10 from a Chinese eBay seller or direct from AliExpress, but you'll have to wait 2-4 weeks for delivery.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Taken in work car park where there are flood lights so the crispness does not really show up due to light contamination of area.
















Padster72 said:


> Merlin C, where did you get those from?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-AUDI-TTS ... SwuCBeBUnP

Had an issue with the wrong lens, the seller was great and sent me correct lens first class signed for, excellent service, UK based.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

has anyone fitted the puddle lights and red marker lights and coded them (in a similar way to the mk2 guide) have all the parts but not stripped the door card off yet.
Also can anyone provide a pic of the door loom and pins used for the lighting? - can only find one of a non-puddle light door.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mine had puddle lights already, so just fitted the red warning ones linking them to puddle lights wires.
there was no need for coding, just plug&play


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

To get the current puddle lights out, is it a simple job - I tried but the drivers side would not budge and I didn't want to break anything - hoping it's not a 'door card off issue'


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

gently insist being sure you are pushing the tab, it must unplug.. no difference with passenger's side one


----------

